# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Kan iemand me helpen

## jerom

Kan iemand me meer uitleg geven , ik ben 17 en heb een probleem denkik , de "kleine ader in mijn linker arm is aventoe hol aan het oppervlak van men arm . In begin was dit 1 cm aan men pols nu is dit tot boven aan men spier . EN hebk ook regelmatig pijn in die streek , dit is wel niet continu is dit erg ?

----------


## Nora

Om eerlijk te zijn, zou ik het niet weten. Als je zowiezo pijn hebt eraan, zou ik naar de huisarts gaan. Al is het om je gerust te stellen. Ik weet wel dat aderen bij mannenarmen er vaker meer op liggen. Misschien heeft het met de groei te maken, maar zoals je al merkt kan ik ook alleen maar gissen naar wat er aan de hand zou kunnen zijn. Ik ben benieuwd hoe het nu met je gaat.

----------

